# ART2ROLL LOWRIDERS



## ART2ROLL

Im somewhat new to this site and and would like to share some of my models. I built alot as a kid and just started to build again a few years ago. Ive been inspired by jevries lowriders to build somewhat of a model like his real deal. Heres some pics and a link to a video.


































heres a link to my video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW7oTJhIPco


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG homie , thats freakin' sick right there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kykustoms

thats badass nice work on the suspension


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 6 2011, 03:27 PM~19802794
> *DANG homie , thats freakin' sick right there !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


X2!!! nice impy bro!! welcome to LIL!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Feb 6 2011, 05:34 PM~19802831
> *X2!!! nice impy bro!! welcome to LIL!!
> *



X3


----------



## Hydrohype

great stuff.. truly amazing..


----------



## dig_derange

hey what's up bro. glad you jumped over from Scale Auto. Awesome work!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Well Im likeing it at layitlow. Gots a lot more lowrider models here than any other place. Heres some other models Ive done.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: nice work arturo :thumbsup:


----------



## COAST2COAST

real good work homie, welcome to layitlow :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 6 2011, 03:25 PM~19802783
> *Im somewhat new to this site and and would like to share some of my models. I built alot as a kid and just started to build again a few years ago. Ive been inspired by jevries lowriders to build somewhat of a model like his real deal. Heres some pics and a link to a video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a link to my video.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HW7oTJhIPco
> *


It looks and moves great! Movements are better than that of Real Deal.


----------



## bugs-one

Paint's looking bad ass, bro. You get down. Welcome to LIL.


----------



## darkside customs

sick lows homie! Welcome to lil


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 6 2011, 10:15 PM~19805507
> *It looks and moves great! Movements are better than that of Real Deal.
> *


damn commin from the master himself thats gotta make you feel good :wow:


----------



## ART2ROLL

thanks everybody for the comments i have felt very welcome to this post and will continue to post and share pictures of my models. I will also post in the artwork section when i get a little more time. Ive just been looking thru all the post and havent finished looking. there is some great looking and awesome models here and they give me more inspiration to finish some of my other models. Check out my youtube channel if you get a chance and thanks to all that post here on LayItLow


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

just came across this thread... wow!! that 64 is tight :cheesy: i checked out all your other vids too.. great work man..bad ass!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

damn thats tight!... you and jeveries gots ta start slanging then chasis tax money is about roll in im good for 2 if the price is right


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 6 2011, 07:36 PM~19804151
> *Well Im likeing it at layitlow. Gots a lot more lowrider models here than any other place. Heres some other models Ive done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin: nice!! what did you use for the chassis on the monte? the SS monte?! looks way better then that 1 piece promo type chassis!


----------



## TINGOS

NICE LOWRIDERS ARTURO.


----------



## TIME MACHINE

:0 Nice werk!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Monte Carlo Landau Coupe by trumpeter is the kit i used. Its a good kit not a single piece chassie like the promo model. Trunk is already open and suspension is all seperate pieces.








Here's some better detail shots of the trunk setup all scratchbuilt except for the batteries.
















This is my 56 chevy one week build that I rushed for the a car show that has model contest. I was not able to attend because of work so im gonna do the chassis just like my 64. Skirts are scrathbuilt hope to keep them when i install hydros


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Monte Carlo Landau Coupe by trumpeter is the kit i used. Its a good kit not a single piece chassie like the promo model. Trunk is already open and suspension is all seperate pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some better detail shots of the trunk setup all scratchbuilt except for the batteries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS GOOD TO KNOW...I NEVER KNEW THE KIT WAS THAT DETAIL'D..BUILDS LOOK GREAT! :cheesy:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Im starting a 51 chevy convertable. Its gonna have the same setup as my 64 Impala, but I hope to keep the trunk open and fill with hydraulic pumps and batteries. This build will take some time and will post once I get the suspension working. 








I used some evergreen tubing and rod for the front and some scratchbuilt upper a arms i had previously built for another project. The lower a arms are the stock ones that come with the kit.
















For the rear I got rid of the leafsprings and made some arms. Tubing for the cylinders and bigger tubing for sleeves. Notched the frame I want this one to lay on the ground.








Just a mock up of my 51. Color is still undecided as for the interior i want to do something like the INTERIOR KING but might just keep it stock.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

kiler fab work :cheesy: 51 is gonna be sweet!


----------



## dig_derange

MAD SKILLZ


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 18 2011, 05:06 AM~19900014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is so bad ass great work... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 18 2011, 03:06 AM~19900014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like, I like!


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 18 2011, 04:06 AM~19900014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELL YEAH WEY.BOMB IS GONNA HARD.


----------



## avidinha

I saw your stuff over at scale auto, you do awesome work! Keep building!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 18 2011, 03:06 AM~19900014
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 man this is incredible shit.. and 56 is one of my favorite cars ever..
your 51 is insane.. I got to learn that servo shit.. jevries tried to give me knowledge
100 times but it just done register with me.. i looked at your motor spinning, and I did not see it reverse direction.? the car went up and down..but it looked like the motor
spent one way? that shit is fuckin mystery to me.. keep the video's coming so I can 
try to get it.. thanks...


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Feb 19 2011, 11:31 AM~19909778
> *man this is incredible shit..  and 56 is one of my favorite cars ever..
> your 51 is insane.. I got to learn that servo shit.. jevries tried to give me knowledge
> 100 times but it just done register with me.. i looked at your motor spinning, and I did not see it reverse direction.? the car went up and down..but it looked like the motor
> spent one way? that shit is fuckin mystery to me..  keep the video's coming so I can
> try to get it.. thanks...
> *


Hehehe...The servo rotates 360 degrees by removing the tab on the last gear. Line attached to the servo arm rotating 180 degrees it pulls the line and car up...going 180 degrees again it lowers the car. It can't get any easier than that Markie.
if you only use 3.6V There's no need to remove the tab so that it will stop when the car is lifted or lowered. The gears can handle it for a very long time and if a servo mailfunctions you swap it for a new one, they are cheap.


----------



## ART2ROLL

I WAS ABLE TO WORK ON THIS ONLY ONE NIGHT THIS WEEK BUT I GOT THE FRONT END GOING. SOON ILL WIRE HER UP AND START THE BODY MOTOR AND IM GONNA CUT THE TRUNK OPEN ALSO. NOT SURE WHAT BODY COLOR IM GOIN WITH THIS BUT IT DEFINETLY HAS TO BE PATTERNED OUT.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 25 2011, 11:50 PM~19964059
> *I WAS ABLE TO WORK ON THIS ONLY ONE NIGHT THIS WEEK BUT I GOT THE FRONT END GOING. SOON ILL WIRE HER UP AND START THE BODY MOTOR AND IM GONNA CUT THE TRUNK OPEN ALSO. NOT SURE WHAT BODY COLOR IM GOIN WITH THIS BUT IT DEFINETLY HAS TO BE PATTERNED OUT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great job homie! Can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 19 2011, 02:09 PM~19910575
> *Hehehe...The servo rotates 360 degrees by removing the tab on the last gear. Line attached to the servo arm rotating 180 degrees it pulls the line and car up...going 180 degrees again it lowers the car. It can't get any easier than that Markie.
> if you only use 3.6V There's no need to remove the tab so that it will stop when the car is lifted or lowered. The gears can handle it for a very long time and if a servo mailfunctions you swap it for a new one, they are cheap.
> 
> *


 okay,, I am still taking notes.. thanks jevries..


----------



## ART2ROLL

JUST AN UPDATE ON THE PAINT FOR MY 51 STILL GOT SOME MORE COLOR TO LAY ON IT JUST HAVENT HAD ANY TIME TO WORK ON IT WILL HAVE SOME MORE SOON


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Mar 27 2011, 01:46 AM~20190815
> *JUST AN UPDATE ON THE PAINT FOR MY 51 STILL GOT SOME MORE COLOR TO LAY ON IT JUST HAVENT HAD ANY TIME TO WORK ON IT WILL HAVE SOME MORE SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 great job bro. I looked at some servo's today at the hobby shop.. i still dont get it..
I am in a cave.. with the lifted cars..


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Mar 27 2011, 01:46 AM~20190815
> *JUST AN UPDATE ON THE PAINT FOR MY 51 STILL GOT SOME MORE COLOR TO LAY ON IT JUST HAVENT HAD ANY TIME TO WORK ON IT WILL HAVE SOME MORE SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



A whole lotta tapin' goin on!   Looks good already.


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2 nice paint work ! :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma

damn shit is poppin in here..nice tape work!


----------



## warsr67

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 13 2011, 04:22 PM~19859220
> *Im starting a 51 chevy convertable. Its gonna have the same setup as my 64 Impala, but I hope to keep the trunk open and fill with hydraulic pumps and batteries. This build will take some time and will post once I get the suspension working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some evergreen tubing and rod for the front and some scratchbuilt upper a arms i had previously built for another project. The lower a arms are the stock ones that come with the kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rear I got rid of the leafsprings and made some arms. Tubing for the cylinders and bigger tubing for sleeves. Notched the frame I want this one to lay on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a mock up of my 51. Color is still undecided as for the interior i want to do something like the INTERIOR KING but might just keep it stock.
> *


you have badddddddddddd work on your rides .wecome to LIL . KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## ART2ROLL

JUST A SMALL PAINT UPDATE TO MI 51 VERT. STILL GOT MORE TO GO. WANT TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD USING GEL PENS FOR THE FIRST TIME HOPE TO BE DONE WITH THE PAINT SOON.


----------



## ART2ROLL

just a few more of my monte
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=580596


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Mar 29 2011, 08:11 PM~20213334
> *JUST A SMALL PAINT UPDATE TO MI 51 VERT. STILL GOT MORE TO GO. WANT TO MAKE IT LOOK GOOD USING GEL PENS FOR THE FIRST TIME  HOPE TO BE DONE WITH THE PAINT SOON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that's pretty wild man.. :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Feb 13 2011, 06:22 PM~19859220
> *Im starting a 51 chevy convertable. Its gonna have the same setup as my 64 Impala, but I hope to keep the trunk open and fill with hydraulic pumps and batteries. This build will take some time and will post once I get the suspension working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used some evergreen tubing and rod for the front and some scratchbuilt upper a arms i had previously built for another project. The lower a arms are the stock ones that come with the kit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the rear I got rid of the leafsprings and made some arms. Tubing for the cylinders and bigger tubing for sleeves. Notched the frame I want this one to lay on the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a mock up of my 51. Color is still undecided as for the interior i want to do something like the INTERIOR KING but might just keep it stock.
> *



I'm liking the suspension fab work. Looks good.


----------



## bellboi863

bro keep up the good wrk


----------



## sneekyg909

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

THANKS TO ALL FOR THE COMMENTS. HERES MY 39 WAGON ROD BY AMT. SHAVED OFF THE FRONT LIGHTS WHICH I DIDNT LIKE AND THE WOOD SIDES. HAVE SOME STOCK LIGHTS FOR IT GOT MOST THE BODY DONE . STILL UNDECIDED AS TO BUILD AS A COMPLETE MODEL OR ADDING 2 SERVOS FOR FRONT AND BACK ONLY NO SIDE TO SIDE. WANT TO GIVE APPEARANCE OF LOWROD WITH AIRBAGS. WEATHER HAS BEEN CRAPY HAVENT HAD TO MANY WARM DAYS YET SO I CAN FINISH MY 51 CONVERTABLE. BUT SINCE THIS WEATHER HAS KEPT ME INDOORS IVE BEEN ABLE TO LOOK THOGH ALOT OF THE THREADS HER AND I AM AMAZED AS TO ALL THE TALENT THE BUILDERS HERE HAVE KEEP MODELING AND HAVING FUN KUZ I GET ALOT FROM THIS HOBBY. JUST WISHED I HAD MORE TIME FOR IT


----------



## gseeds

great looking work !! :biggrin:


----------



## dig_derange

39 is looking great!


----------



## darkside customs

Man that is sick bro! And Im diggin the paint on the 51...


----------



## squeeze

man those moving cars are SICK! very amazing seeing the suspension you made work and move :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Just a small update added some pinstriping to rear door side window panel and inside flames. Projects are coming along slow. Been busy with work and family but i still find a little time.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Havent had to much time to work on my model projects but i got some done heres a smal preview. I am waiting to do my interior and finish the trunk setup but as soon as its done ill have a better video uploaded.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 3 2011, 11:14 PM~20481076
> *Havent had to much time to work on my model projects but i got some done heres a smal preview. I am waiting to do my interior and finish the trunk setup but as soon as its done ill have a better video uploaded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE!!


----------



## IceMan555

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Apr 14 2011, 04:17 PM~20339841
> *Just a small update added some pinstriping to rear door side window panel and inside flames. Projects are coming along slow. Been busy with work and family but i still find a little time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is an awesome build, bro. What brand of gel pens did you use for the I haven't been able to find any that work for me.


----------



## ART2ROLL

thanks got the gel pens at wal mart craft section they came in a pack of 18 some basic colors others with glitter in them. cant remmember brand name but they were a little more than other brands price was about 10$ work better on sanded surfaces but u need to clear over them cause they will smear


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@Apr 9 2011, 02:26 PM~20298894
> *THANKS TO ALL FOR THE COMMENTS. HERES MY 39 WAGON ROD BY AMT. SHAVED OFF THE FRONT LIGHTS WHICH I DIDNT LIKE AND THE WOOD SIDES. HAVE SOME STOCK LIGHTS FOR IT GOT MOST THE BODY DONE . STILL UNDECIDED AS TO BUILD AS A COMPLETE MODEL OR ADDING 2 SERVOS FOR FRONT AND BACK ONLY NO SIDE TO SIDE. WANT TO GIVE APPEARANCE OF LOWROD WITH AIRBAGS. WEATHER HAS BEEN CRAPY HAVENT HAD TO MANY WARM DAYS YET SO I CAN FINISH MY 51 CONVERTABLE. BUT SINCE THIS WEATHER HAS KEPT ME INDOORS IVE BEEN ABLE TO LOOK THOGH ALOT OF THE THREADS HER AND I AM AMAZED AS TO ALL THE TALENT THE BUILDERS HERE HAVE KEEP MODELING AND HAVING FUN KUZ I GET ALOT FROM THIS HOBBY. JUST WISHED I HAD MORE TIME FOR IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What wheels are those look sweet?


----------



## ART2ROLL

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 4 2011, 06:38 PM~20485955
> *What wheels are those look sweet?
> *


the wheels are from the mpc monte carlo. i just added the sleeves to give them a deeper look that i cut from the grand national stock whees. and some pegusus 5.20s


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 4 2011, 08:46 PM~20487460
> *the wheels are from the mpc monte carlo. i just added the sleeves to give them a deeper look that i cut from the grand national stock whees. and some pegusus 5.20s
> *



Did u black wash the rims? :biggrin:


----------



## ART2ROLL

yeah flat black


----------



## ART2ROLL

Here's my interior inspired by TINGOS. Thanks to him for his thread on interiors. Im happy on how it came out, hope to have pictures soon of the completed model and video.


----------



## Esoteric

nice work on them guts


----------



## richphotos

they turned out real good!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks fo the comments. Im always tryin to improve my model builing and with the help of Tingos thread i couldnt of done this interior. I hope my next one comes out twice as nice. Im gonna try and finish this one tonight so i can make a video tommarow. Most of the work I got left is in the trunk. I got the pumps built just gotta put them together. This build has been far more work than my 64 impala and i hope it shows. My next project I plan to do a step by step of how i make my hydros work. Thanks again.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:wow: Tingos taught you well foo!! Nice work on that shit!!


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 19 2011, 07:16 PM~20589088
> *:wow: Tingos taught you well foo!! Nice work on that shit!!
> *


x2!! looks good bro!


----------



## ART2ROLL

THE EXTERIOR AND INTERIOR IS COMPLETE. THE TRUNKS SETUP WILL HAVE TO WAIT. I WILL UPLOAD A VIDEO TOMMAROW. HERES A LITTLE TEASER PIC IN THE MEANTIME.


----------



## Siim123

Nice :wow:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 23 2011, 04:26 PM~20611257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *





:wow: thats sick! :wow:


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 23 2011, 05:40 PM~20612047
> *:wow:  thats sick! :wow:
> *


x2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TINGOS

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 23 2011, 02:20 AM~20608556
> *THE EXTERIOR AND INTERIOR IS COMPLETE. THE TRUNKS SETUP WILL HAVE TO WAIT. I WILL UPLOAD A VIDEO TOMMAROW. HERES A LITTLE TEASER PIC IN THE MEANTIME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












I LOVE A BOMB WITH PATTERNS.YO 51 LOOKS GOOD.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 23 2011, 01:26 PM~20611257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 absolutely incredible homie.. five starts all the way... i am amazed at what you
got to fit under that 51 body..and still got motor, interior and truck hooked up like 
a stand still model! props man.. i look forward to that how to video!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by arturo rios_@May 23 2011, 01:26 PM~20611257
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!!


----------



## regalistic

bad ass ride !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 65rivi

Tingo, you still got that bombita?...


----------



## dig_derange

hey what's up Arturo! Bomb is badass. Great job on that interior. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

thanks guys for the positive comments. @ tingo. yeah i still got it same with the 64


----------



## ART2ROLL

This is my 60 Impala Im painting for the Paint off build. I will also show with this model how to build the working suspension like in my 64 impala and 51 convertable using 3 servos. By next week Ill start posting updates on the suspension.


----------



## hocknberry

damn art!!! your reppin the D big time with this one!! i like it!! a thumb print with ZERO bleed!! awsome!! you keepin the body multi colored or kandy over?!


----------



## ART2ROLL

No candy just multi color want that easter egg look with this one


----------



## Tonioseven

Beautiful work in this whole thread!! I look forward to your how-to! :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

arturo rios said:


> This is my 60 Impala Im painting for the Paint off build. I will also show with this model how to build the working suspension like in my 64 impala and 51 convertable using 3 servos. By next week Ill start posting updates on the suspension.


this would look nice on some supremes or the rivi wheels!?


----------



## hocknberry

TTT


----------



## ART2ROLL

Well I got som bad news mostly for me im quiting model building for good.......................Yeah right. No im just taking a small break maybe a month. Im moving and I got lots to do plus work so I wont be able to do nothing till mid August hopefully sooner. Im still planning a how to of my hydraulics step by step using servos that will be 1st before anything else. As always ill still be logging on and checkin out everyones work. Peace everybody and the DYNASTY M.C.C. Members. I will back building soon . Art.


----------



## sinicle

I'm sure I won't be the only one here on LIL thats gonna miss seeing your updates. handle your business and get back soon!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Im gonna do my best to show all the steps I do to make the working suspension. I had to use my phones camera so pictures wont be the best but it is simple and i hope it will be able to understand.

Here we go im gonna start with this 60 impala undercarrige. I use the parts that came with the kit plus some evergreen plastic tube, rod and sheet plastic.














Rod is .040" and tube is 3/32". I also use sheet plastic by evergreen 3 different size of thickness.








I start with the a arms cutting of steering and wheel axle. Add a piece of tubing to end of the arms.







I also cut the rear end arms off. Ill scratch build those later.







Cut the center part of tubing out and save the pieces for the frame.













glue the tubing where the a arms would hinge at. I will use plastic rod to link a arm to tubing on frame.







I add plastic to a-arms where ball joint will be, making sure that the space between can fit the plastic tubing.


----------



## OFDatTX

am keep on eye on this! :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

OFDatTX said:


> am keep on eye on this! :thumbsup:[/QUOTE
> 
> x2!!! and thanks for the "how to"! you, and people like you are an asset to the modeling hobby. it's the sharing of information that defines and expands a society, and a hobby (even though mostly done in solitude), is by definition a social entity in of itself.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks bro. Ill be posting some more updates soon.


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: here we go!!


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Dam bro like yor impala 
Im workin on one 2 its a 63 ss would like to make my hav that,workin suspension so keep thos updates coming bro


----------



## ART2ROLL

Same as the lower a-arms i added plastic to the upper a-arms








I cut a piece a piece of tubing and drill out holes across on each end. The tabs on a-arms also get holes drilled straight across. Use a piece of plastic rod to connect a-arms as shown. I usually heat up an x-acto knife and flatten the end of the rods to keep them from falling out
































I add tabs to rear end and a piece of plastic across for rienforcement. Install a-arms also using plastic rod.

























Heres some pictures from my 64 build


----------



## LoLife4Life

I got my eye on this for sure been thinking about a working suspension...


----------



## MC562

Looking good bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Its easier then it looks, gonna get some more done tonight and as soon as i mount wheels ill be installing servos.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

How many sevos do we need ?


----------



## ART2ROLL

I use 3 servos. 2 for the back and one for the front.They are about 10$ and I modify to turn continuosly. Got some videos of my 64 and 51 vert on you tube shows part of the buildups and also a video on modifing servos.


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> I use 3 servos. 2 for the back and one for the front.They are about 10$ and I modify to turn continuosly. Got some videos of my 64 and 51 vert on you tube shows part of the buildups and also a video on modifing servos.


damn art!! you are on a jevries level bro!! and he even hit you up saying its moves better then real deal!!  i cant wait for your how to with the servos!! i went through your how to on the movin parts! i got a 64 i been grindin on for while now, so ill stay close to this thread!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ART2ROLL said:


> Same as the lower a-arms i added plastic to the upper a-arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a piece a piece of tubing and drill out holes across on each end. The tabs on a-arms also get holes drilled straight across. Use a piece of plastic rod to connect a-arms as shown. I usually heat up an x-acto knife and flatten the end of the rods to keep them from falling out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I add tabs to rear end and a piece of plastic across for rienforcement. Install a-arms also using plastic rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some pictures from my 64 build
> View attachment 351436
> View attachment 351437
> View attachment 351438
> View attachment 351439
> View attachment 351440


 looking good homie!:thumbsup:


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Wer can we get the plastic rods at nd the supplies


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ART whats up dose your back stay up if you hop the front?? I like the way you fill in the rear end need to learn that are both motors going to the back??





ART2ROLL said:


>


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

what happen 2 this car






[/QUOTE]


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Been watching yor videos nd I was woundering how do u hook up the servo to the bak


----------



## ART2ROLL

DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> what happen 2 this car


[/QUOTE]

The caprice is getting redone not gonna be a hopper no more. Got another hopper in the works. I will be showing how too hook up servos soon and yes 2 servos for the rear and one for the front but you can use 2 for the front also. I get my plastic at my hobby store. Its mainly used for model trains.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

hoppinmaddness said:


> Been watching yor videos nd I was woundering how do u hook up the servo to the bak



THAts what I want to know


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

The caprice is getting redone not gonna be a hopper no more. Got another hopper in the works. I will be showing how too hook up servos soon and yes 2 servos for the rear and one for the front but you can use 2 for the front also. I get my plastic at my hobby store. Its mainly used for model trains.[/QUOTE]

post your hopper on my page as you work on it I never used servos need to learn how to make the back go up I already know how to make my face work as you can see but hit me up show me ur hoppers I have been working on a 62 and a 85 lack will post pics and video


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

its not so easy I need a lot of work where can I order them from


----------



## hoppinmaddness

:worship::worship:


----------



## hocknberry

cant wait for that how to bro! :thumbsup: BTW......whats the song you used for the 51 vert vid?! that shits tight!!


----------



## jevries

It's not difficult, 5 to 10 minutes work depending on what type of servo you use. I buy my servos at hobbyking.com. 9gram versions are powerfull enough to lift 1.5 KG. If you only gonna use 3V to max. 3.7V on the servos than there's no need for a hack. The servo will stop at the end of it's rotation.
Do NOT use higher volts because it will damage the gears inside the servo.uffin:



DENA4LIFE_SB said:


> its not so easy I need a lot of work where can I order them from


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

jevries said:


> It's not difficult, 5 to 10 minutes work depending on what type of servo you use. I buy my servos at hobbyking.com. 9gram versions are powerfull enough to lift 1.5 KG. If you only gonna use 3V to max. 3.7V on the servos than there's no need for a hack. The servo will stop at the end of it's rotation.
> Do NOT use higher volts because it will damage the gears inside the servo.uffin:


ok just made a order for 2


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Updates?
: )


----------



## ART2ROLL

Alright everyone heres the rest on how to install hydros. Sorry for the delay but ive been to busy to post. Ill start with the lower a arms. Add plastic tabs where the spring goes, same direction as the other tabs on the end. Also drill some holes. Use a piece of rod that has holes on the end to make sure you have enough clearance for tube to swing freely.<br>







<br>Install tubing as shown and use rod to hold.<br>







<br>Just like the 1:1 u have to notch uour upper a-arm<br>







<br>Install a-arms using rod to hold. I make rods a bit longer and melt the ends with a heated x-acto blade.<br>







<br>







<br>The black dots in this picture is where I melted the rod flat and if done right you'll get a perfect circle.<br>







<br><br>For the rear end put tabs on side of control arms and add holes and a tubing with rod holding it together. Make sure you cut your rod long enough to go through the top. You can cut excess after. <br>








<br>







<br><br>Now for the servos I modify mine to turn in only one direction. Its a bit tricky to get the right length string so it dosent pull to far back and break a-arms or rear end. For the front end I use one servo placed over rear end. You dont want to wind string into arm so place a hole on the chassis in the tunnel about half a centimeter from where the arm sits.<br>







<br>at the top of each cylinder is where youll be hooking up fishing string. I only use 8 pound string because there wont be much tension. Drill a hole on the top of each tubeing and run string in and out through the top,make a knot so it dosen't slide out. String will be run through frame opening where cylinder goes thru and will be atached to the other cylinder making a u. Find halfway point and attach another string, this will attach to servo arm.<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>







<br>When you attach sting to servo position wheels to there lifted position. put servo arm straight up so that the hole in servo arm is the farthest from the frame and run string through it pull tight and mark with marker on inner side of servo arm. remove the servo arm from servo while keeping sting in and tie a knot on string where mark is at. reattach  servo arm and check with battery. <br>For the rear i use two servos one for each side. Basically done like the same with the front end. I run string in through where arm are attached to frame and to the servo. <br>







<br>







<br>When I connect servos the right servo to the left tube, and the left servo to the right tube. To connect strings to the rear i install them to the servo arms first run them through and into top of tubing making that string is on the closest hole on servo arm and frame is in dropped position tubing should be stickin out through top of the larger tubing.<br>







<br>mark string and tie on mark.<br><br><br>


----------



## ART2ROLL

I hope its understandable and Im sorry for the crappy pics had to use my phone. Ill post some pics of how I wire it really simple and it will run of 4-AAA batteries


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Will this work on any model kit
Thank 4 the how 2


----------



## ART2ROLL

Yeah it should. most kits come with seperate parts for thier undercarrige. This one is for a 60 impala.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

ART2ROLL said:


> Yeah it should. most kits come with seperate parts for thier undercarrige. This one is for a 60 impala.


 Wat about a 51 chevy pick up ?


----------



## DTAT2

do you commission or sell pre fabricated frames if you dont you should you would make a killin bruh if you do ... HOW MUCH???


----------



## ART2ROLL

Im sure it can be done, its on leaf springs aint it.. Maybe make some leafspings out of some thin hobby metal so that they will flex and some shackles out of tubing. Look a few pages back for my blue 51 Chevy convertable I got rid of the leafs in the rear and used stablizing arms and built a-arms for the front. You can always use other parts from other kits. Let me get a hold of a model that uses leaf springs and I
ll try something with it. If u got any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## ART2ROLL

DTAT2 said:


> do you commission or sell pre fabricated frames if you dont you should you would make a killin bruh if you do ... HOW MUCH???


Ive been thinking about doing that. Just selling them built and finished. I did sell the 64 and 51 vert' and i wished i hadn't. Right now I just don't even got the time to build my own, sometimes only a few hours a week. But if I do decide to it will be known on here first.


----------



## hocknberry

:h5: hell yah art! nice how too!! now when i can get the extra time.............i got some good info too go off of!


----------



## DTAT2

goood to know If you ever decide to do a cadillac that would be the one i would snatch that in a hot sec foe sho but uhh just outa curiosity how much did u regretfully get for your six fo


----------



## ART2ROLL

Not enough sold real cheap to a friend but its all good because im gonna build another soon as i get one and it will be better. Got a few on the lineup just gotta buy more servos. 59,63,66 impalas that will get some of the same treatment. Got a goal of having one of each 58 thru 70 impalas juiced. im also building a regal for a friend ill post up progress of all.


----------



## DTAT2

Sweet i bet your homie appreciates it ......Impalas are gon B sik dood .... still would like to see a caddy tho..... i guess that's a TX thing


----------



## ART2ROLL

DTAT2 said:


> Sweet i bet your homie appreciates it ......Impalas are gon B sik dood .... still would like to see a caddy tho..... i guess that's a TX thing


Ill get to a caddy sooner or later 77- 79 but would like a mid 90,s


----------



## PHXKSTM

thank you for sending me to this thread. great work got a lot of info on the a arm setup back to the drawing board on my monte. what brand and part number are the servos you use?


----------



## DTAT2

a Cadillac is a Cadillac but you right if i had to choose i would want the 90s model as well HEY man by the way GREAT WORK love your models bruh im sure they are an inspiration to most i know they are for me...... keep it up and keep us posted ... ... im of to find servos ... PEACE ...


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks everyone. The servos are HITEC HS-55 Feather. They are mainly used for small rc airplanes and helicopters. I get them here in town but im sure you can find them online.


----------



## chevyman1962

ART2ROLL said:


> Alright everyone heres the rest on how to install hydros. Sorry for the delay but ive been to busy to post. Ill start with the lower a arms. Add plastic tabs where the spring goes, same direction as the other tabs on the end. Also drill some holes. Use a piece of rod that has holes on the end to make sure you have enough clearance for tube to swing freely.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>Install tubing as shown and use rod to hold.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>Just like the 1:1 u have to notch uour upper a-arm<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>Install a-arms using rod to hold. I make rods a bit longer and melt the ends with a heated x-acto blade.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>The black dots in this picture is where I melted the rod flat and if done right you'll get a perfect circle.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>For the rear end put tabs on side of control arms and add holes and a tubing with rod holding it together. Make sure you cut your rod long enough to go through the top. You can cut excess after. <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br><br>Now for the servos I modify mine to turn in only one direction. Its a bit tricky to get the right length string so it dosent pull to far back and break a-arms or rear end. For the front end I use one servo placed over rear end. You dont want to wind string into arm so place a hole on the chassis in the tunnel about half a centimeter from where the arm sits.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>at the top of each cylinder is where youll be hooking up fishing string. I only use 8 pound string because there wont be much tension. Drill a hole on the top of each tubeing and run string in and out through the top,make a knot so it dosen't slide out. String will be run through frame opening where cylinder goes thru and will be atached to the other cylinder making a u. Find halfway point and attach another string, this will attach to servo arm.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>When you attach sting to servo position wheels to there lifted position. put servo arm straight up so that the hole in servo arm is the farthest from the frame and run string through it pull tight and mark with marker on inner side of servo arm. remove the servo arm from servo while keeping sting in and tie a knot on string where mark is at. reattach  servo arm and check with battery. <br>For the rear i use two servos one for each side. Basically done like the same with the front end. I run string in through where arm are attached to frame and to the servo. <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>When I connect servos the right servo to the left tube, and the left servo to the right tube. To connect strings to the rear i install them to the servo arms first run them through and into top of tubing making that string is on the closest hole on servo arm and frame is in dropped position tubing should be stickin out through top of the larger tubing.<br>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <br>mark string and tie on mark.<br><br><br>


you do some awsome work :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great work Fam !


----------



## ART2ROLL

Got some more done. Built the interior and did some striping, still gotta add some more color to body.


----------



## hoppinmaddness

Its looking great bro


----------



## OFDatTX

Looks good !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang fam, first J and now you ! Dynasty is doin' it real big ! Beautiful fab work on that interior !


----------



## LUXMAN

Truley amazing!!!! From the scratch interior to the realistic ,suspensions. Im glad to see model hydraulics evolving and staying alive, thats what I always wanted-for it to never die. I will surely ve giving this method a try but the rear trailing arms might come out a little longer if ya know what I mean lol. Thanx for sharing with us!!!!


----------



## hocknberry

nice scratch work art! i like the way you hid the servos! paint came out nice!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Thanks for posting the "how to". I'm going to try it out on a build i'm doing for my son but with out the servos. just posable so he can put it on his shelf. if it works out then I'll try it with the servos on a 58 or 59 impala(ramone from the movie CARS) also for my son. Thanks again and keep those builds coming. I enjoy studying them.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Just an update. Should be finished with this one this week.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ART2ROLL said:


> Just an update. Should be finished with this one this week.


thats some bad ass pinstriping!!!


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Just an update. Should be finished with this one this week.


it keeps gettin better art!! nice stripe bro!!


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> Just an update. Should be finished with this one this week.


LOOKS BADASS WEY


----------



## ricezart

ART2ROLL said:


> Just an update. Should be finished with this one this week.



Wow!! nice work love the striping....


----------



## ART2ROLL

Here's a video shot by Lowrider Lobo of my 1960 impala dancer and my father in laws 64 impala hopper. Enjoy.
_1TYrnUeTFo#!


----------



## PHXKSTM

that 60 is awesome. its like a mini dancing radical. :fool2::worship: you are the man!!!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice vid, that 59 wagon is pretty tight


----------



## sandcast

X2, yea the vid is nice. Pretty slick 60.


----------



## Met8to

sik video arturo i still love that 60 cant wait to see wat other cars u got comming


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

ART2ROLL said:


> Here's a video shot by Lowrider Lobo of my 1960 impala dancer and my father in laws 64 impala hopper. Enjoy.
> _1TYrnUeTFo#!


came out bad ass homie!!!
amazing work on the hydros!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::machinegun::guns:


----------



## jevries

Really cool video and great model lows!



ART2ROLL said:


> Here's a video shot by Lowrider Lobo of my 1960 impala dancer and my father in laws 64 impala hopper. Enjoy.
> _1TYrnUeTFo#!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks everyone for the comments. Im still tryin to finish the 60 impala model. Video credit goes to the Lowrider lobo. Ill be posting up some more as soon as I get done still got a lot of detail to build.


----------



## LUXMAN

Jesus christ man what else could you do to it lol. But yea man you are truely inspiration to all of us , even a veteran hopper like myself, keep goin man , blow their minds ! ! ! Mine too . . I know I cant match you, I wouldnt even try but I still thank you for keeping model car hydraulics alive ! ! ! For real bro!!! Q vo hefe lol


----------



## caprice on dz

I'm gonna run 2 AA batteries on my 64, do I need to modify my servos or can I just hit the switch forward and reverse? Or is it easier to modify and let it run like the lindbergs did?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Either way will work. I only modify so i can use push button switch so its easier to use.  Thanks for all the other comments.  I'm trying to work my way back to the models but lately been a little busy working on some 1:1 rides. But I will be coming back with some new models and hopefully I can outdo myself. Im always trying to do better than my last model car i built. Till then I have been enjoying all the other builds put up by everyone that post on layitlow and hoping I get some time in to build my next kit.


----------



## sinicle

incredible work in here! that 60 is on point!


----------



## TINGOS

real good work Art2roll.That's badass wey.


----------



## ART2ROLL

New projects to be completed for 2012. 63 impala will have servos installed for sure and nova will just be curbside nice paint and interior. Still deciding on colors. Most likely use some of the leftover automotive paint at the shop I work at. Candies sound about right.


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup: i been choppin away on a revell 64 to make it all move! just gotta grab some servos and switches!


----------



## ART2ROLL

hocknberry said:


> :thumbsup: i been choppin away on a revell 64 to make it all move! just gotta grab some servos and switches!



If you got any questions hit me up. I'm gonna get started on my 63 later ill post up pics as I build. Just threw some flake on the nova's top and I just realized I gotta go get some clear to smooth it out.


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> If you got any questions hit me up. I'm gonna get started on my 63 later ill post up pics as I build. Just threw some flake on the nova's top and I just realized I gotta go get some clear to smooth it out.


yah, LOL imma need some insider help! ill be at yah soon!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Got my nova painted up just need bmf and maybe a few fine pinstripes. 










Also I got an LS clip from Jevries and it is made excellent so I just had to try make my own. Its not as easy as it looks and its not as perfect as Jevries but im happy with it. I still got to make the grill which is gonna be a project on its own and I think its gonna be very difficult.


----------



## blackbeard1

ART2ROLL said:


> New projects to be completed for 2012. 63 impala will have servos installed for sure and nova will just be curbside nice paint and interior. Still deciding on colors. Most likely use some of the leftover automotive paint at the shop I work at. Candies sound about right.


 Nova is nice:thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Got my nova painted up just need bmf and maybe a few fine pinstripes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I got an LS clip from Jevries and it is made excellent so I just had to try make my own. Its not as easy as it looks and its not as perfect as Jevries but im happy with it. I still got to make the grill which is gonna be a project on its own and I think its gonna be very difficult.


ive made a couple and even got another a friend built up and casted......LOL all 3 have the same problem......NO GRILL! i've thought of photoetch.....i cut a 55 chevy grill that didnt look to bad....then J came along and saved the day and i grabbbed a couple from him! :thumbsup:


----------



## Met8to

im definitly keepin my eye out for that 63 KUTGW


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

LS time i see u


----------



## ART2ROLL

Got the front and rear done. The grill didn't come out too good think I'm gonna try build another. Gonna paint soon just not sure of colors I wanna use.


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Got the front and rear done. The grill didn't come out too good think I'm gonna try build another. Gonna paint soon just not sure of colors I wanna use.


you make that art or cut it from somethin?! dont look bad...maybe the PE monte badge would bring some life to it?! i was thinking of just doing a custom billet look like the phantom grills on trucks?!


----------



## ART2ROLL

I used the super sport front end cut it up removed most the bottom and used some styrene. Wasnt to bad to make but the grill was the hardest. Yeah I was looking at Scale Dreams they got the badge. Thinkin about ordering it.


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> I used the super sport front end cut it up removed most the bottom and used some styrene. Wasnt to bad to make but the grill was the hardest. Yeah I was looking at Scale Dreams they got the badge. Thinkin about ordering it.


LOL.....sorry bro, my bad...i knew you made the nose from the SS...i meant......did you make the grill or cut it from another grill? the badge on scale dreams....is it single or in the PE monte kit for like $15.99 or what ever?! i could use a few!


----------



## ART2ROLL

The photo etch just has one in the set. The grill is all scratch built made from styrene just cut thin strips for the horizontal bars and some of the smaller square rod for the vertical bars then i just sanded to make it fit in the opening.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

are u cutting it


----------



## dig_derange

awesome projects brutha! loving that Nova & a great job on that LS clip


----------



## ART2ROLL

Here's the interior I made for my LS with swivel seats all it needs is the steering colum and wheel. Gonna install some hydro pumps in back seat. I still gotta lay some paint down on the body but weather has been too cold. I gotta install some hydros but not sure if I wanna make a servo'ed dancer or make a hopper. What should I make hopper or dancer?


----------



## hocknberry

i vote servo's...the interior is the shit!! you and tingo's should do a friendly build off for interior!! you guys got it down!


----------



## PHXKSTM

hat is right out beautiful!!! Great work



ART2ROLL said:


> Here's the interior I made for my LS with swivel seats all it needs is the steering colum and wheel. Gonna install some hydro pumps in back seat. I still gotta lay some paint down on the body but weather has been too cold. I gotta install some hydros but not sure if I wanna make a servo'ed dancer or make a hopper. What should I make hopper or dancer?


----------



## jevries

Interior looks stunning!




ART2ROLL said:


> Here's the interior I made for my LS with swivel seats all it needs is the steering colum and wheel. Gonna install some hydro pumps in back seat. I still gotta lay some paint down on the body but weather has been too cold. I gotta install some hydros but not sure if I wanna make a servo'ed dancer or make a hopper. What should I make hopper or dancer?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys for the complements. I really tried on this interior and Tingos bring it on homie. Just kidding he's still and always be the Interior King I just used his methods and how to thread and I tried it for myself. His skills far exceed mine. Im just real happy how it turned out. Now im gonna log off and listen to some tunes and do some building. Ill post up soon again as soon as I get the LS going and maybe hoppn' Peace.


----------



## sinicle

those guts are insane! GREAT JOB!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## TINGOS

*HELL YEAH*



ART2ROLL said:


> Here's the interior I made for my LS with swivel seats all it needs is the steering colum and wheel. Gonna install some hydro pumps in back seat. I still gotta lay some paint down on the body but weather has been too cold. I gotta install some hydros but not sure if I wanna make a servo'ed dancer or make a hopper. What should I make hopper or dancer?




mad props Art2roll,super tight.Man you made my year with this wey.Color combo is hittin hard.All around the best I seen in years.Don't stop the music,this is just the beginning.:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks bro but I got to give you lots of credit. Your how to inspired and taught me to do this. Thanks a lot bro your skills brought it all to the lowrider model art.:h5:


----------



## pefo191

man  that interior is so beautiful  best best i like your works :worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## MartinezCustoms

ART2ROLL interior well done....... two thumbs up bro


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Were do I get some of those little servos? At w hobby shop? I don't want to order nun off the net because Ima end breaking my mail box off the nineteen checking to see if they came in


----------



## ART2ROLL

Finished this new years eve. Gonna have a video of it hopping soon.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

That bad boy nice


----------



## jevries

Excellent job!! Looks tight!



ART2ROLL said:


> Finished this new years eve. Gonna have a video of it hopping soon.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Lownslow302

nice work on the elco


----------



## Compton1964

Damn..... Thats a hell of a job... Much props ese!!!!


----------



## dink

That monte is killer


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> Finished this new years eve. Gonna have a video of it hopping soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aweready she is finished.Badass wey,Monte of 2011 right here has all the goodies.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

BAD ASS RIDE BRO.


----------



## hocknberry

killer monte! this one's gonna be a hopper too?!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

very nice job all around on this 1!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Definitely one of my favorite montes!! Turned out bad ass Art!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the commentseveryone. I really like how it turned out. I want to get a comlpete kit so i can do one with opening doors trunk and servo hydro setup. I will post a video soon I just been busy.:run:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## hocknberry

wicked LS hopper!


----------



## ART2ROLL

next in line


----------



## bigkidd420

That's gunna be sweet I kno it


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Cant wait bro ............... What Kolors you goin' with ........ :drama:



ART2ROLL said:


> next in line


----------



## ejm2002

Thats 1 badass LS homie the color and the interior KNOCKOUT


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks ejm2002. I just gave the LS to my brother in law yesterday and he loved it. trendsetta 68 dont know what colors Im going with yet. Did some work to the 63 tonight and im not to sure about the tuck in the front end. Ive seen models here with tucked in wheels and i love the look. I wanted the 63 to laylow almost got the body touching the floor. got the wheels to tuck nice under the fenders and i wanted it to have a mean lock up with a tuck. Here's some pictures of it. First one is where its gonna sit low, second is where it up but not locked and the third it fully locked. I got a servo installed already. should be done with the rear sometime this week. Let me know what you guys think leave it as it is or straighten out the wheels.


----------



## jevries

Pretty sick lock up!



ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks ejm2002. I just gave the LS to my brother in law yesterday and he loved it. trendsetta 68 dont know what colors Im going with yet. Did some work to the 63 tonight and im not to sure about the tuck in the front end. Ive seen models here with tucked in wheels and i love the look. I wanted the 63 to laylow almost got the body touching the floor. got the wheels to tuck nice under the fenders and i wanted it to have a mean lock up with a tuck. Here's some pictures of it. First one is where its gonna sit low, second is where it up but not locked and the third it fully locked. I got a servo installed already. should be done with the rear sometime this week. Let me know what you guys think leave it as it is or straighten out the wheels.


----------



## COAST2COAST

x-2 thats bad as fawk!!! 
top pic has too much of a tuck IMO.
lookin good up in here:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

ART2ROLL said:


> Here's the interior I made for my LS with swivel seats all it needs is the steering colum and wheel. Gonna install some hydro pumps in back seat. I still gotta lay some paint down on the body but weather has been too cold. I gotta install some hydros but not sure if I wanna make a servo'ed dancer or make a hopper. What should I make hopper or dancer?


TTT for this interior. Motivation. one of my favorite cars to come out lately. Definately "Best of" material.


----------



## Lowridingmike

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks guys for the complements. I really tried on this interior and Tingos bring it on homie. Just kidding he's still and always be the Interior King I just used his methods and how to thread and I tried it for myself. His skills far exceed mine. Im just real happy how it turned out. Now im gonna log off and listen to some tunes and do some building. Ill post up soon again as soon as I get the LS going and maybe hoppn' Peace.


You know I've done 3 cars guts like this and started two others and have NEVER read his how to thread? I gotta search that. Migh tbe the missing link.


----------



## TINGOS

Lowridingmike said:


> You know I've done 3 cars guts like this and started two others and have NEVER read his how to thread? I gotta search that. Migh tbe the missing link.


all them pics are missing from it.TINGOS INTERIORS-THREAD,sorry to whore up yp thread Art2roll


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


>


----------



## ART2ROLL

Just posting some updates on a few projects Im working on. Painted my 63 Impala. Gonna stripe it still bmf. This is the one that"s gonna have the hydros.

















This is a 66 ss Nova I was using as a test subject for the flake blast by Krylon. Did a bit more than I was planning on. I did the interior Tingos style, no hydros just gonna detail engine and lay it low. 

























And finally the cutlass front end im workin on. Gonna build the rear bumper also trunk and hood. Using a regal body Only modification to it will be the wheel openings and quarter windows. If all goes good Ill be making castings of these pieces. Don"t see myself casting a whole car. I never casted before so Ill see how it goes. Ordering a casting kit and Im gonna pick up a pressure pot also. 








Ill have some more pictures of the cutty pieces this week.


----------



## dink

Nice


----------



## lil watcha

ART2ROLL said:


>


damn that monte is workin


----------



## hocknberry

sick work art!!!! for the cutty nose......is that all styrene, or did you start with a nose from a kit? im doing my cutty with the regal too.....what you got planned for the wheel openings? i been messin a bit.....i chopped the quarters out of a monte that dont look half bad....but its gonna take 2 bodies for 2 wheel whells cuzz i grafted the front halves to get the rounded shape


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys. Started with the regal Hock. I used the headlight parts and top only rest is styrene. The fenders im gonna cut out and just scratch build those. I like your idea but I dont have a monte laying around. Hope to have most of it done this week. I got a 1:1 at the shop I'm working on got some good pictures and been studying it a bit.


----------



## EVIL C

Loving your interior work too bro!


----------



## LUXMAN

Super clean cutty front art!!!


----------



## cleverlos

man your creations are motivating me to get back in the model game. keep up the hard work..


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the comments guys. I love sharing my models and enjoy building too when I have the chance. Striped up my 63 at the shop yesterday gonna finish it and shoot some clear. I want this one to shine.


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I love sharing my models and enjoy building too when I have the chance. Striped up my 63 at the shop yesterday gonna finish it and shoot some clear. I want this one to shine.


GONNA BE A BADASS TRE WHEN YOU FINISH.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

63 is looking amazing Art,I could only dream of building something like that as kid messing with hoppers back in day!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Its getting there. Gonna start the rear bumper and hopefully be ready to cast soon.


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Its getting there. Gonna start the rear bumper and hopefully be ready to cast soon.


that shit is sick art!! after the rear is done you gonna get a body rollin?! you use styrene strip for the bumper or just cut styrene to fit!? im still fightin mine!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks. Working on the body right now. Rear bumper should be easy, so I'm doing the wheel openings first. I use strips that are already cut. I do have a few different thickness sheets also. I try to buy some every time I go to hobby store even if I don't need it at the time, one way or another it will get used.


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I love sharing my models and enjoy building too when I have the chance. Striped up my 63 at the shop yesterday gonna finish it and shoot some clear. I want this one to shine.


----------



## jevries

Looks good Art!



ART2ROLL said:


> Its getting there. Gonna start the rear bumper and hopefully be ready to cast soon.


----------



## Woods

63 looks real good, at first I did not even notice that it was opened up:thumbsup: cant wait to see that cutty in a display case bro!


----------



## ejm2002

ART2ROLL said:


> Its getting there. Gonna start the rear bumper and hopefully be ready to cast soon.


The 63 looks hard homie. The front of the cutlass came out clean. I got a cutlass with no grill . I wanted to know how you made that grill ?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the comments guys. @Ejm2002 0.5 styrene sheet. First I made a square that fits the opening and then glued in strips evenly. Last step is to cut it to the curved shape to fit grill. The 63 I removed the striping. Gonna add some patterns and restripe.


----------



## ejm2002

Thanks, I'm gonna try makeing one. I have to order some styrene tommorow. Thank again homie


----------



## hocknberry

you reshaped the nascar monte hood for the cutty right? i took your advice with the regal heads and been messin with mine a bit, i have styrene strip to do the grill, just need to re-up on bigger strip to do the bumpers


----------



## ART2ROLL

Hood is from a ss monte kit. I just used 0.5 sheet styrene, 0.5 x 1.5" mm strips, .020 x .020" strips. and 1.5mm sheet also. Build up with layers and shape your corners with a file.


----------



## hocknberry

ART2ROLL said:


> Hood is from a ss monte kit. I just used 0.5 sheet styrene, 0.5 x 1.5" mm strips, .020 x .020" strips. and 1.5mm sheet also. Build up with layers and shape your corners with a file.


ill grab a scribble stick and write that down! and most likely by the time i get mine to work you will be dropping resin! LOL sick shit though bro! as clean as this is...cant wait for the euro!! i almost gave up on the regular to jump into the euro....i cant get the sides of the nose thraight for nothing!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Mine ain't perfect either. But I aint gonna try rebuilding it. Euro shouldn't be hard gonna cast this one and use one of the copies to make the euro. I think i'm gonna go ahead and cast the whole body. Opening hood and trunk and front and back clips will be seperate also.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Just what Im working on right now.


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

The 63 killn


----------



## halfasskustoms

ART2ROLL said:


> Just what Im working on right now.


Nice.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Yessssssaaahhh! That mug is cold! yo six trey is killin mine! However, I'm now adding interior to my dancer. So both will have guts and juice. Gotta go stock however though. After seeing Art's work, no way I'm doing the tingos thing.. lol


----------



## Lowridingmike

Plus I just looked again, that thing's doors are cut arent' they? Chyea this thing is crazy! Can't wait to see the silverado! if it's anything like this... We have a legend on our hands...


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> Just what Im working on right now.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ERES CHINGON WEY,BADASS WORK ART.


----------



## dodgerblue62

'63 IS SHARP :thumbsup:,NICE PAINT JOB, CLEAN DETAIL...


----------



## COAST2COAST

ART2ROLL said:


> Just what Im working on right now.


this is bad as fawk!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ejm2002

ART2ROLL said:


> Just what Im working on right now.


tight work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

ART2ROLL said:


> Just what Im working on right now.


Murderous,man, just deadly! Nice Work


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks everyone trying to get this done, while being in the middle of moving to a bigger house and work. But I managed to leaf and stripe her today. I was not to happy with the striping but I already removed the striping once and this is how it will stay. Gonna try finish the interior tonight. Engine and hydraulics after.


----------



## rollin yota28

I love the pattern work, looks good! If only in color......


----------



## ART2ROLL

Ill post pics and a video soon in color. Just trying to build a little suspense.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man that's the shizznit.


----------



## Hydrohype

ART2ROLL said:


> Ill post pics and a video soon in color. Just trying to build a little suspense.


 okay Mr suspense builder.. your killing it man.. looking back through the page's..your a sick puppy. i can tell the camera is doing 
nothing for your paints.. even the outdoor pic's dont come close to how the bish's shine in person? 
am i telling a lie?


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup: really, nice!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN

Art 2 roll . Because its art and I would definately roll any of these cars.
Straight up artwork man!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks everyone trying to get this done, while being in the middle of moving to a bigger house and work. But I managed to leaf and stripe her today. I was not to happy with the striping but I already removed the striping once and this is how it will stay. Gonna try finish the interior tonight. Engine and hydraulics after.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks everyone for the comments. Have not been able to work on my 63 at all. Between moving and trying to finish some airbrushing im burnt. Im just getting to bed and trying to catch up on allthe threads. I hope to have some updates soon.


----------



## bigljaye

*hey art*

im here looking on how to do hydraulics on my model car :thumbsup::rofl: u a beast i like ur wk folk hoping to c more can u help me out show me my email is [email protected] hit me please


----------



## Lowridingmike

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments. Have not been able to work on my 63 at all. Between moving and trying to finish some airbrushing im burnt. Im just getting to bed and trying to catch up on allthe threads. I hope to have some updates soon.


:drama:


----------



## CHEVYXXX

Tonioseven said:


>


X2


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## halfasskustoms

Damm homie.......I love that thing soooooooooooooo fucking much. If you find that you don't have the room for it. I'll take it for you and display it up right. 

Great work man.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice work all around but im really diggin the interior.....very creative homie!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys. Ill put a video real soon. Gotta airbrush a lowrider bike tonight so maybe tommorw ill make a video.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie that trey is unbelievable ! Super detailed everywhere ! Dang Shoulda been a "Super Show" build !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Whoa,seein it in color,fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck,thats tight.And it works with the setup and everything:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Yeah got 3 servos in it. Does front back side to side and 3 wheel. Switchbox is removable so it can pose without a long wire hanging out.


----------



## rollindeep408

Damn this thing is sweet old scoo


----------



## dyzcustoms

63 is nice! ive got to learn how to do that suspension


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Seeing it in action,damn,youre ahead of the curve,sick work bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Sick ass work bro!


----------



## sinicle

agreed! that shit is SMOOTH!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys been away from here for a bit but ill be posting new stuff soon

Happy 4th of July everyone!!!
Much respect to the troops that have fought to keep our priceless freedom.


----------



## Met8to

Gotta give the man a big BUMP! To the first page


----------



## Hydrohype

Met8to said:


> Gotta give the man a big BUMP! To the first page



what do say after seeing shit like this? Oh my God does not cover it!


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

nice work art good to see you back doing it that top is right


----------



## wisdonm

All aspects of your work is phenomenal. :worship: You have even perfected the mechanics for hoppers. Thanks for posting your how-tos. Did I miss you wiring/ switch diagram?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Dis build is clean homie much props


----------



## dig_derange

:thumbsup:love that tre man..


----------



## CHEVYXXX

ART2ROLL said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

U got sum clean ass builds homie much props


----------



## ricezart

:thumbsup:


----------



## face108

jevries said:


> Looks good Art!


Ne thing new on the cutlass?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Working the front end some more. Had one extra bar on grill. Gotta fix it and rear bumper is started. Will try make it affordable as possible and sell clips alone also.


----------



## face108

ART2ROLL said:


> Working the front end some more. Had one extra bar on grill. Gotta fix it and rear bumper is started. Will try make it affordable as possible and sell clips alone also.


Ok you making euro clips? Well i want 3 with euros whenever they done


----------



## Lowrider-gee

Bad ass rides bad ass builds. I saw your youtube videos. Tight


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the compliments guys. Im gonna be doing customer builds for a limited time. What im offering is servo install. You send me your kit and wheels you want on it and i will provide servos and switchbox with push buttons for 100$ no paint or interior done. I will post one i just did so you can preview.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Ill post video also


----------



## ART2ROLL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldRX3vtiu2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## halfasskustoms

ART2ROLL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldRX3vtiu2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


That's the shit homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homie. Gonna do this just for a while maybe 2 months and then im concentrating on my own builds. Gotta get posting on my thread. So those that have asked for servo install giving you guys a chance to have one done. Also trades will be considered for partial or full install of servos


----------



## Dre1only

thats whats up Art I'm currently in experimental stages, mad props to you homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:, just so you know when I get it I'm gonna holla at cha


----------



## halfasskustoms

I just wish I had $100. I'm lovin the whole servo thing.


----------



## Lowridingmike

halfasskustoms said:


> I just wish I had $100. I'm lovin the whole servo thing.


I've been considering as well. I juiced 60 drop on cruiser skirts would be on point bout right now!


----------



## TINGOS

you ready my nigg,time to throw down


----------



## ART2ROLL

TINGOS said:


> you ready my nigg,time to throw down


Hells yeah. Gonna come out crazy next year. Cooking up some bombitas. Gonna go BOOM!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ART2ROLL said:


> Hells yeah. Gonna come out crazy next year. Cooking up some bombitas. Gonna go BOOM!


Lookin foward to checkin em out!!!


----------



## jevries

Another firme creation!!



ART2ROLL said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldRX3vtiu2M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## caprice on dz

how many servos in that ride?


----------



## ART2ROLL

jevries said:


> Another firme creation!!


Thanks Jev. Always means alot to me coming from you.
Caprice on dz I got 3 servos in the trunk. Runs on 4 AAA batteries


----------



## SlammdSonoma

I might hit ya up on a setup on a van..maybe truck...if your down to do it.


----------



## Lows4Life

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys. Im gonna be doing customer builds for a limited time. What im offering is servo install. You send me your kit and wheels you want on it and i will provide servos and switchbox with push buttons for 100$ no paint or interior done. I will post one i just did so you can preview.


Wussup man, I was wondering if you we're still doing the servo hook up? I seen that caddy on youtube it was sicc.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Lows4Life said:


> Wussup man, I was wondering if you we're still doing the servo hook up? I seen that caddy on youtube it was sicc.


Sorry not taking any new orders till Febuary.


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## sinicle

Always great work in here!


----------



## chris_thobe

X2


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man I wish I had that $100 at that time. Great work homie.

Maybe next time.


----------



## hocknberry

halfasskustoms said:


> Man I wish I had that $100 at that time. Great work homie.
> 
> Maybe next time.


X2!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Start saving your change. Ill be taking 10 orders in Febuary and will be the last time ill do these at 100$


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

how much for you to send me hack sevos


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:doin the damn thang!!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

42SI4nRTdJU#


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


> 42SI4nRTdJU#


:thumbsup::thumbsup: The work your do'n Art I would definetly say is worth a $100 or more I get frustrated just try'n to line up the a arms,I see your do'n more detail work also Jevries ball joints would really put your set ups out there,caddy is nice ...


----------



## jevries

Really good work Art! Works smooth and looks good.
:thumbsup:


ART2ROLL said:


> 42SI4nRTdJU#


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn that looks so good.


----------



## Dre1only

I got it Art2roll just from look'n at yo pics thanks homie Whats up with king of the streets we like 82 pages deep :dunno: servos later :yes: what up tho ...


----------



## oneblock

wher do you get the hydo kit for your models and what kind/kit brand do you use


----------



## ART2ROLL

oneblock said:


> wher do you get the hydo kit for your models and what kind/kit brand do you use


Im using HS 55 Hitech servos. Most of the undercarrige is scratch built.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Dre1only said:


> I got it Art2roll just from look'n at yo pics thanks homie Whats up with king of the streets we like 82 pages deep :dunno: servos later :yes: what up tho ...


I just been busy with servo installs. Big demand I cant keep up with. I gonna do a new hopp off soon.


----------



## face108

Lmk when you taking more orders....


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


> I just been busy with servo installs. Big demand I cant keep up with. I gonna do a new hopp off soon.


must be nice,get'n that money let me hurr up & grow up and get like you wait til I get my money right trial & error I'll get it down :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Had to raise the price at the end i was only makin 35 tops so now im charging 150. Its alot of work and im getting ready to start some of my own builds soon. Gonna keep my project secret and maybe show a few updates till the end of the year for the supershow. might bust out a gas hopper also.


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


> Had to raise the price at the end i was only makin 35 tops so now im charging 150. Its alot of work and im getting ready to start some of my own builds soon. Gonna keep my project secret and maybe show a few updates till the end of the year for the supershow. might bust out a gas hopper also.


thats whats up Art,man keep do'n you homie just don't forget about us fam go'n mia & shit that ain't cool :werd:


----------



## jevries

$150 is still a great price knowing how much time is spent creating setups like Art makes.


----------



## DENA4LIFE_SB

ART2ROLL said:


> Had to raise the price at the end i was only makin 35 tops so now im charging 150. Its alot of work and im getting ready to start some of my own builds soon. Gonna keep my project secret and maybe show a few updates till the end of the year for the supershow. might bust out a gas hopper also.


show me. Art I showed you mine lol jk can't wait to see your next build


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Agreed ! I've seen one first hand , Great craftsmanship !*


jevries said:


> $150 is still a great price knowing how much time is spent creating setups like Art makes.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Just went though this whole thread.Great looking builds in here.


----------



## Mlopez63

Whatever you charge it's all worth it. Seen what you put together and nothing but great workmanship. QUOTE=ART2ROLL;16303335]Had to raise the price at the end i was only makin 35 tops so now im charging 150. Its alot of work and im getting ready to start some of my own builds soon. Gonna keep my project secret and maybe show a few updates till the end of the year for the supershow. might bust out a gas hopper also.[/QUOTE]


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

ART CAN U HELP ME OUT I NEED SUM SERVO THAT DEW A 360 THANK'S:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Click on my youtube link at the bottom of this post. I got a video on my channel that shows how to modify.


----------



## ART2ROLL

65 Impala Im working on


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

DAME ART LIKE DAT BRO U ANT FUCKIN AROUND:rofl::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homie.


----------



## 70ways

how much for a full car all set up?


----------



## ART2ROLL

150$ you provide kit and wheels. Only for setup and install. No paint.


----------



## ART2ROLL

New orders in 2 months. Gotta use free time to finish a few paint job and installs plus gotta build myself something.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Dre1only said:


> I got it Art2roll just from look'n at yo pics thanks homie Whats up with king of the streets we like 82 pages deep :dunno: servos later :yes: what upl tho ...


 Marcos is in charge of that thread. Ill build a hopper soon. Got lots on my plate at the moment.


----------



## Dre1only

whats up Art yeah I still check'n out your builds try'n to figure out what I'm do'n wrong I don't like the way my wheels sit out past the fenders unless its locked up I'm try'n to get it right homie,I'll rebuild this one later but I got a few I'm try'n to get out there :yes:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Seen this one. I like it. Dig the open door.


----------



## Dre1only

Thanks Art the 1:1 caddy you posted in off topic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks bro. Got more im working on that keep me from building but ill sneak afew kits in


----------



## Dre1only

its past time for one Art last one we seen was that bad ass 63 with thee exception of your customers cars :drama:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Yeah bro it is. There will be something soon.


----------



## machio

Sup Art ,I see u still doin it up Homie,keep setting the bar higher .


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


> Yeah bro it is. There will be something soon.


:x:



machio said:


> Sup Art ,I see u still doin it up Homie,keep setting the bar higher .


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## bigdogg323

:shocked: can i have one


----------



## face108

ART2ROLL said:


>


I need one with a euro


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

i need one 2 an a euro clip:yes:


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


>



The seat's on the way bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks Tonioseven. Ill send back asap


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks Tonioseven. Ill send back asap


No rush, I got plenty on my plate. I know it'll be in good hands. :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Koo. I should have more mold making material soon so ill get on it.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Customer car


----------



## Dre1only

:drama: :ninja:


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## LopezCustoms

truck is clean!


----------



## customcoupe68

wheels turned out great


----------



## Dre1only

I see you Big Art 2 Roll with the tight ass paint ...


----------



## Tonioseven

Clean like Ivory soap :thumbsup:


----------



## Compton1964

Nice art. .. clean rims


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homies.


----------



## Lowlife ! !

Art... Remember seeing some of your rides a few years back, and man you still raising the level.. Outstanding paint and those interiors are so real.. Good to see your still doing your thing, working hydros too, man you make me wanna up my game... Take care bro.... Lowlife ! !


----------



## Deecee

ART2ROLL said:


>


Thats sweet man, love the colours, they work well together.:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the kind words homies. Heres a bit more progress on the truck. Tried to keep it simple not too crazy. And yeah she'll be getting servos


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks for the kind words homies. Heres a bit more progress on the truck. Tried to keep it simple not too crazy. And yeah she'll be getting servos



Se mira chingona homie!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridingmike

nice work!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homies. 
Alclad on my bumpers but not to happy. They are gonna have to get sent to get plated.


----------



## customcoupe68

i might have some bumpers for ya bro. ill take a look when i get home


----------



## ART2ROLL

customcoupe68 said:


> i might have some bumpers for ya bro. ill take a look when i get home


These are resin bumpers with bumper gaurds. I got the stock ones which are chrome. Wanted bumper gaurds only reason i used these


----------



## pancho1969

lookin good in here Art :h5:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks pancho. Here's an update. Really want to finish for deadline.


----------



## Dre1only

Damn Art you Kill'n. it fam lovin the look


----------



## Compton1964

Damn.... chingona art...


----------



## ART2ROLL

Some wheels im working on. lowrider caddy spokes with mclean dish and unstreched pegasus 520 whitewalls


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

cool, mass produce or just for you?


----------



## ART2ROLL

I might sell a few sets. Rims only no tires


----------



## bigdogg323

Nice looking 14s art i likes them :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

bigdogg323 said:


> Nice looking 14s art i likes them :thumbsup:


Thanks yeah i wish they were a bit smaller. I may make some smaller rims soon


----------



## bigdogg323

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks yeah i wish they were a bit smaller. I may make some smaller rims soon


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Smaller on left.


----------



## Dre1only

Mos def I can see a big difference nice work fam !!!


----------



## bigdogg323

ART2ROLL said:


> Smaller on left.


Art did u cut the lip on the left one :dunno: :happysad:


----------



## customcoupe68

nice nice


----------



## ART2ROLL

bigdogg323 said:


> Art did u cut the lip on the left one :dunno: :happysad:


Yeah got it all filled and smoothed before casting this weekend


----------



## ART2ROLL

Alclad on the first set i casted


----------



## bigdogg323

ART2ROLL said:


> Yeah got it all filled and smoothed before casting this weekend


For what :dunno: use the caddy or impala lips bro


----------



## ART2ROLL

bigdogg323 said:


> For what :dunno: use the caddy or impala lips bro


These got detail the caddy rims dont got. I did start with caddy rims but these looked much better to me


----------



## bigdogg323

ART2ROLL said:


> These got detail the caddy rims dont got. I did start with caddy rims but these looked much better to me


Oh ok


----------



## BigMoneyTexas

@ ART YOU HAVE BEN A BIG HELP JUST WONT TO SAY THANK'S BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


----------



## ART2ROLL

BigMoneyTexas said:


> @ ART YOU HAVE BEN A BIG HELP JUST WONT TO SAY THANK'S BRO:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:UP


Anytime homie.


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


> Alclad on the first set i casted


 looks good Art :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## wisdonm

Congrats on your Best of Show win.


----------



## TINGOS

*He'll yeah*



ART2ROLL said:


> [/QUOTE.
> 
> For sure right here wey,best of show congratulations


----------



## Dre1only

ART2ROLL said:


>


That bitch is hotter than july, dig'n it !!!


----------



## pancho1969

:worship:


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


>



Hook me up with the half-nekkid chick next to the car!! :fool2:J/K. That is bad as hell!!:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics

Does it have servos?


----------



## ART2ROLL

DPnG6iUrMY


----------



## LUXMAN

Patterns are outrageous. Thats alot of werk on one car . . . Dayum!


----------



## machio

Legend in his Prime .


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks Machio.


----------



## bugs-one

That's some awesome work, homie. You get down. Machio's right this is legend stuff right here.


----------



## halfasskustoms

ART2ROLL said:


>


I love this 66.
The paint, BITCHIN.
The inside, FUCKIN SWEET.
The hydros, LOVE IT.
All is it. WOW Best in show fo sho.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homies. Now I gotta top this 66 in my next build. Gonna be tough.


----------



## Los84

Ooooooooh so nice


----------



## Los84

If LRB was still around this would be a cover car


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Hell yeah!!!!!


----------



## pebbles619

were did u get thes rims and wheels


----------



## josh 78

pancho1969 said:


> :worship:


x-2


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

ART2ROLL said:


>


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Thats a dope ass paint job art........


----------



## COAST2COAST

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks homies. Now I gotta top this 66 in my next build. Gonna be tough.


U just did homie:thumbsup::thumbsup:montes paint is sick!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass work art!


----------



## bugs-one

Damn!!!! That paint job is too sick. Much props, homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks for the compliments guys. This ones for a customer. Just doing paint.


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## a408nutforu

sick bro:thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

That's a sick Monte.


----------



## bigdogg323

a408nutforu said:


> sick bro:thumbsup:


X2!! :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homies


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

that paint is INSANE! killer work!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Taking back to the old school kuz im a old foo whos so koo


----------



## a408nutforu

ART2ROLL said:


> Taking back to the old school kuz im a old foo whos so koo


orale


----------



## machio

Caint wait to see it in action.


----------



## noanoaenterprise

ART2ROLL said:


>


whats up art. I received the shipment, thanks carnal. Man this paint job came out sick bro.........


----------



## ART2ROLL

noanoaenterprise said:


> whats up art. I received the shipment, thanks carnal. Man this paint job came out sick bro.........


Glad it got there safe. Thanks again homie. Can wait too see what you do with them.


----------



## dig_derange

Killin it bro!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Whats up fellas. I got a special request. Any one that has bought cutty parts off me and has finished their build can you post a picture in my thead of your cutty. Would be great to see what has been built with them.


----------



## chevyguy97

AWESOME WORK UP IN HERE.


----------



## Dre1only

I heard it came from down here,lol nice paint Art :thumbsup:


----------



## GuerreroBlanco209

How do I get ahold of one if these I need a lincoln town car


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## bugs-one

Damn Art, truck's gonna be sick as hell, homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL

GuerreroBlanco209 said:


> How do I get ahold of one if these I need a lincoln town car


I dont know of any towncars.


----------



## ART2ROLL

bugs-one said:


> Damn Art, truck's gonna be sick as hell, homie.


Thanks homie. Just a quick build for me bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


>




:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~

:drama:


----------



## PHXKSTM

Is that truck on servos and old pegasus t sliders?


----------



## ART2ROLL

PHXKSTM said:


> Is that truck on servos and old pegasus t sliders?


Yeah. Had sliders laying around and a bedlift i modified


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hell yeah that gonna be tight


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsupem tapelines r pretty wicked homie....great work


----------



## bugs-one

Thats some clean ass patterns, Art. Looking good, homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks. Still aint done. Gonna add some diffrent blues


----------



## ART2ROLL

Got inspiration from a real car.


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


>




:worship::thumbsup:


----------



## LopezCustoms

Hey art any piks if the real car? Cuz over here a homie has a 64 hopper commin out with ibthink same patterns on the to


----------



## ART2ROLL

Its a Majestics car. I only found a vid. No good pictures at all that were available. I think Kandy & Chrome painted it.


----------



## jevries

ART2ROLL said:


>


I LIKE!!


----------



## jevries

ART2ROLL said:


>


Sick Art!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks Jevries.


----------



## torresl

Looking good and its not even done ....nice


----------



## a408nutforu

jevries said:


> Sick Art!


x2:h5:


----------



## josh 78

ART2ROLL said:


>


I like it :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Something simple and easy.


----------



## Tonioseven

ART2ROLL said:


> Something simple and easy.


----------



## Compton1964

X2


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

AMAZING WORK! What do you use for pinstriping? a cut-down MAC brush?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks homie. I use a Mack virus brush. Ill post a pic of it later today.


----------



## bugs-one

Bad ass Monte, Art.


----------



## torresl

Top notch work as always!!


----------



## bigdogg323

ART2ROLL said:


> Something simple and easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> damn this looks sweet art :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Few updates on my projects. Got spme customer cars too and those ill post in the future


----------



## rockin562

Insane work and skills.


----------



## weedfiend

rockin562 said:


> Insane work and skills.


X2


----------



## LUXMAN

I hope to be half as good with the taping one day!


----------



## bugs-one

LUXMAN said:


> I hope to be half as good with the taping one day!


Me too.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys. Its really easy. Just practice and practice some more.


----------



## Los84

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks guys. Its really easy. Just practice and practice some more.


Man talk about sick!


----------



## face108

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks guys. Its really easy. Just practice and practice some more.


Omg i love the patterns on that


----------



## bugs-one

That roof came out sick, homie.


----------



## ART2ROLL

For sale. Posted in model classified


----------



## ART2ROLL

Caddy Sold


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## ART2ROLL

Smoke was the solder melting. Motor didnt burn. I have resistors placed to keep from burning out


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## pina's LRM replica

se miran chingon homie props!


----------



## bugs-one

You getting down, homie. Much props.


----------



## rockin562

Killing it homie!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys


----------



## machio

Old sckool!,clean as always..


----------



## Mr_fox




----------



## Mr_fox




----------



## Mr_fox




----------



## bugs-one

Sup with the T-birds?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Lil project that may be coming soon


----------



## bugs-one

Cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Love it!! Post on Hoppin'Hydro's FB page they gonna love it!



ART2ROLL said:


>


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks Jevries. I just gave it to a good friend. Hes gonna finish installing windows and caps with spinners in rims. Gonna get my nissan started soon.


----------



## Tonioseven

Always top-notch work coming up out of here!!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Im still alive. Was sick for a bit. Time to get back to building. 
Just a little something i been working on. May be available soon on resin.


----------



## bigdogg323

nice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## COAST2COAST

Great:thumbsup:


----------



## crackamaine

Whoa!. Beautiful


----------



## 70monte805

im so happy ur all dumbasses .....but you have now brought the TOY BUILDERS BULL SHIT TO THE OT AND NOW THEY WONT LEAVE APPAERANTLY!!! it wont be long til guys say fuck this shit and be out bro!!! PLEASE!!! STOP THE DUMB SHIT...TELL THE OT BITCHES TO BACK OFF YOU AS WELL!!! take the bull shit OUT OF HERE cuzz you guys are killiNg the OFF TOPIC right now!! and makin BIGDOGG OUR PIMP IS A GREAT IDEA !!!! PUT A STOP TO THIS SHIT BRO PLEASE!!!*


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## PHXKSTM

For sale?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Yup they are, Joey!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Yes these parts are available now.
Cutlass clip set. Euro or classic. 35$ shipped
Monte LS conversion. 20$ shipped
Speaker Amp set. 20$ shipped
Screen set. 10$ shipped
75 clip. 18$ shipped


----------



## ART2ROLL

LS clip for el camino on the right. 20$ shipped.


----------



## biggie84

Does anyone make skirts that fit 63 impala revell kit


----------



## ART2ROLL

Ill be having skirts from 61 to 70 impala soon


----------



## a408nutforu

ART2ROLL said:


> Ill be having skirts from 61 to 70 impala soon


I could use cruiser skirts  58,59,60.(59 &60 should fit same.)


----------



## ART2ROLL

a408nutforu said:


> I could use cruiser skirts  58,59,60.(59 &60 should fit same.)











Got them bro. They are thin also so they lay nice and curve to fender in the rear easily


----------



## biggie84

ART2ROLL said:


> Ill be having skirts from 61 to 70 impala soon


Koo I need a few sets for 63 impala that acctually fit and some for a58 anf 59 and 60


----------



## ART2ROLL

81 elco clip


----------



## Dre1only

whats up Art I see you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforu

ok ok :thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## machio

This right here is Legend Status,but they already know!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

machio said:


> This right here is Legend Status,but they already know!


simon x2 se mira chingon art


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks guys. No legend here. Just a builder like everyone else that enjoys the hobby.


----------



## bugs-one

You getting down, homie. You always dropping some clean ass work. Props homie. Can't wait to see that Impala done.


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks bro. Im always trying to out build 
myself. Your only as good as your last build. Gotta push yourself to do more.


----------



## bugs-one

Very well said and very true, homie.


----------



## a408nutforu

ART2ROLL said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


that's sick bro


----------



## pina's LRM replica

ART2ROLL said:


> Thanks bro. Im always trying to out build
> myself. Your only as good as your last build. Gotta push yourself to do more.


simon homie same way i feel all ur work is lookin dope


----------



## ART2ROLL

Thanks fellas.


----------



## trap32

How much to set me a chassis up like ur servo setup


----------



## ART2ROLL

trap32 said:


> How much to set me a chassis up like ur servo setup


150$ for a setup and install includes 
Servos with switchbox that can be 
Unplugged from model. Choice of AAA 
battery holder or 7.2 plug. No paint. 
You provide kit and wheels. But i can provide 
Kit and pegasus rims for 35$ more. I do a limited
Number of these so first come first serve.


----------



## TINGOS

ART2ROLL said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> clean


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## Tonioseven

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU...


----------



## bugs-one

Nice.


----------



## PHXKSTM

ttt


----------



## kingofthetrailerpark

ART2ROLL said:


>


damn dude. You KILLED that!


----------



## bichito

ART2ROLL said:


> Got them bro. They are thin also so they lay nice and curve to fender in the rear easily


 u still have these? how much?


----------



## ART2ROLL

bichito said:


> u still have these? how much?


I gotta redo my mold so they come out cleaner. Hopefully in a couple weeks ill have some ready


----------



## sinicle

The bomb on switches?


----------



## bichito

ART2ROLL said:


> I gotta redo my mold so they come out cleaner. Hopefully in a couple weeks ill have some ready


Cool I'll be waiting , thanks


----------



## ART2ROLL

sinicle said:


> The bomb on switches?


Yeah. 2 servos. Front and back only.


----------



## red504cutlass

ART2ROLL said:


> Yes these parts are available now.
> -Euro Cutlass clip set. 35$ shipped
> -Monte LS conversion. 20$ shipped
> 
> *Just seeing this...
> I am interested in purchasing these from you.
> Please contact me.
> Thanks.


----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## ART2ROLL




----------



## Compton1964

Looks mean homie...


----------



## noanoaenterprise

Looks chingon Art!....show them how its done


----------



## Lows4Life

Are you still selling chassis set up with servo's?


----------



## EVIL91

Lows4Life said:


> Are you still selling chassis set up with servo's?


X2


----------



## ART2ROLL

Im back homies. Got more time on my hands now. Ill be having more resin parts soon and ill be posting up builds im doing for customers.


----------



## bigdogg323

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t7 monE

How do you make the a arms?


----------



## Bjiggster

8t7 monE said:


> How do you make the a arms?


Using styrene plastic tubing and sheets.. Check page 4 thru 6 he's got pics posted homie..


----------



## ART2ROLL

I use square styrene make a V shape and add tubing to the ends. Very simple and you can add details and file them to shape


----------



## d'Elegance

ART2ROLL said:


> Im back homies. Got more time on my hands now. Ill be having more resin parts soon and ill be posting up builds im doing for customers.









Can't wait .....:thumbsup:


----------



## ART2ROLL

Got a few parts ready to go. 2 cutlass conversions one euro one classic. A few ls monte clips. Elco ls clips. Speaker and amps sets. Hit me if any interest. Wont have any parts for a few weeks after these are gone. Waiting on new batch of resin.


----------



## STREETRIDERSCC

Watup Art Its Andrew I Needa get a ls monte clip off u for sure my buddy moe needs one. will u be free today?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Ill be home later today. About 6


----------



## STREETRIDERSCC

Ok cool ill hit u up then


----------



## 87LuxurySportElco

Does the ls elco clip have headlights and a grille?


----------



## ART2ROLL

Headlight buckets and grille. Just needs lenses. You can make from clear thin plastic


----------



## face108

ART2ROLL said:


> Got a few parts ready to go. 2 cutlass conversions one euro one classic. A few ls monte clips. Elco ls clips. Speaker and amps sets. Hit me if any interest. Wont have any parts for a few weeks after these are gone. Waiting on new batch of resin.


I want a cutlass Art


----------



## ART2ROLL

Im out of cutlass conversions. Ill have some soon. Plus a bunch of new parts. Ill post pictures soon


----------



## diegoadame65

Can you post a pic of servos connected to rear end strokes
?


----------



## Esehype714

Arttoroll whats up my boy first off bad ass models keepnup the good work,im on the same page as u saw jevries n got back into it well i been tryn to get s few things down n got stuck n got directed ur way if its possible can u contact me at [email protected] porfavor gracias raza hope to hear from you...


----------



## Chris_lobo08

ART2ROLL said:


> Im gonna do my best to show all the steps I do to make the working suspension. I had to use my phones camera so pictures wont be the best but it is simple and i hope it will be able to understand.
> 
> Here we go im gonna start with this 60 impala undercarrige. I use the parts that came with the kit plus some evergreen plastic tube, rod and sheet plastic.
> View attachment 348673
> 
> View attachment 348672
> 
> Rod is .040" and tube is 3/32". I also use sheet plastic by evergreen 3 different size of thickness.
> 
> View attachment 348674
> 
> I start with the a arms cutting of steering and wheel axle. Add a piece of tubing to end of the arms.
> View attachment 348675
> 
> I also cut the rear end arms off. Ill scratch build those later.
> View attachment 348676
> 
> Cut the center part of tubing out and save the pieces for the frame.
> View attachment 348677
> View attachment 348678
> 
> glue the tubing where the a arms would hinge at. I will use plastic rod to link a arm to tubing on frame.
> View attachment 348679
> 
> I add plastic to a-arms where ball joint will be, making sure that the space between can fit the plastic tubing.


TTT


----------



## Chris_lobo08

ART2ROLL said:


> Same as the lower a-arms i added plastic to the upper a-arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I cut a piece a piece of tubing and drill out holes across on each end. The tabs on a-arms also get holes drilled straight across. Use a piece of plastic rod to connect a-arms as shown. I usually heat up an x-acto knife and flatten the end of the rods to keep them from falling out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I add tabs to rear end and a piece of plastic across for rienforcement. Install a-arms also using plastic rod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some pictures from my 64 build
> View attachment 351436
> View attachment 351437
> View attachment 351438
> View attachment 351439
> View attachment 351440


TTT


----------

